#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  Help,PowerPoint file damaged

## simplify77

I got an error message that the PowerPoint file is corrupted, but it still can be opened (error Message attached). I tried to re-save the file, but even then I could not what to change, because the program shows "not responding". Any ideas as to what is causing this? and how can I fix it?

Error MSG: PowerPoint can't display some of the text, images, or objects as slides in the file.

----------


## dflak

Maybe this will help: https://support.office.com/en-us/art...9-9a8927828121

----------

